# Wiper not moving



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi, we have a fiat Ducato 160 Multijet. 3 litre. 2007 model. This morning I tried the windscreen wipers and the driver's side wiper barely moved. The passenger side worked as normal. Any idea what the problem is?

Thanks


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Frost?? :? 

Sounds daft perhaps, but one of the hazards at this time of year is switching on the wipers without checking to see if hey are frozen solid to the screen.

I hate to say this, but you just might have done them a mischief?


Dave


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I agree with Dave, sorry!
You could check if the wiper arm is simply loose on the spindle.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

TIP

If it was the ice which had caused the damage, you could in future, while the van is parked, place a wine bottle cork under the arm, which will keep the blade clear of the screen.
Obviously remove the cork, prior to driving, but if you do forget, no damage will occur


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Remus said:


> Hi, we have a fiat Ducato 160 Multijet. 3 litre. 2007 model. This morning I tried the windscreen wipers and the driver's side wiper barely moved. The passenger side worked as normal. Any idea what the problem is?
> 
> Thanks


Wach wiper activating rod is connected directly to the motor so if one wiper is working then so should the other unless something mechanically has given somewhere. I doubt it is the wiper arm is not connected as it is slid onto a splined shaft and held on with a nut. 
In any even all the mechanism is viewable by peering between the engine and the scuttle and it should be possible to see which parts are moving and which are not and why.


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for the input everyone. It was frosty this morning when I tried the wipers. The duff wiper can be moved back and forth without an effort. It seems to be solidly fixed to its splined shaft. Rayc, I'll have a closer look when things warm up a bit.

Thanks again


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Watch your fingers in there !


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

rayc said:


> Remus said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, we have a fiat Ducato 160 Multijet. 3 litre. 2007 model. This morning I tried the windscreen wipers and the driver's side wiper barely moved. The passenger side worked as normal. Any idea what the problem is?
> ...


Ray, I am not saying it is the case here and Remus seems to have confirmed that, but I can recall at least two occasions during my lifetime that the arm has been loose on the splined spindle.
I remember one became loose after ice, On one the spindle splines on the arm failed. probably some cheap none OE arms.
It can happen!
But I am not familiar with the arms on this model Ducato.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Grath said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> > Remus said:
> ...


There are only two moving parts per side plus the central connection to the motor so it should be fairly easy to determine what is not moving. Time will tell and of course it may be the spline to wiper arm that is not working.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Take the wiper arm off and turn the wipers on, see if the spindle moves. If it does clamp a pair of vice grips on it, in place of the arm and away from the windscreen. Then try turning the wipers on and see if the vice grips move as the wiper arm should. If they do hold on to them and add a little resistance, as you might get if it was moving the wiper arm across the screen. If it still works it's likely that the wiper arm was loose on the spline. It can be tightened and, if still not tight enough packed with some tin foil or similar. Check also that the splines on the arm and the spindle are in good condition.

If, doing the above, it does not move the problem is inside and further investigation is needed, Alan.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

The ball joint on the end of the arm has probally popped off under the windscreen scuttle they do this as the joint wear with age.

Regarding the wink cork trick this is good but you can get a pair od lift off stalks (i got some from poundland) which fit permanently to the arm to left the arm off and fold flat if you start the wipers without folding them down.

Phill


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

drcotts said:


> Regarding the wink cork trick this is good but you can get a pair od lift off stalks (i got some from poundland) which fit permanently to the arm to left the arm off and fold flat if you start the wipers without folding them down.
> 
> Phill


Never seen those but they seem an excellent idea.....

I used to use half tennis balls - when parked in sun or overwinter, since the sun tends to cause the blade edges to stick to the glass and then it is damaged if operated.....

sadly, one day I used the wipers without taking the tennis balls out - and have never found them since..... they are somewhere in the Crediton/Exeter part of rural Devon........

but I don't think I will bother going to look for them..... :lol:

Dave


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I shall report you to the Lawn Tennis Association for abuse of tennis balls. This story is worthy of the Daily Wail :lol:


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for your input everyone. I've been out and had a look. The link arm to the driver's wiper has come adrift. It actually looks bent and I'm now scratching my head wondering a: how I can straighten it and b: how I can re-attach it. There's not much room to work in.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If it is similar to the earlier Ducato, the easiest way would be to disconnect the link at the drive motor and remove the nuts holding each spindle in place (the one directly under each blade). It's much easier if you can get the whole assembly on the bench. Might not be possible on the X2/50 though.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Remus said:


> Thanks for your input everyone. I've been out and had a look. The link arm to the driver's wiper has come adrift. It actually looks bent and I'm now scratching my head wondering a: how I can straighten it and b: how I can re-attach it. There's not much room to work in.


It is a fairly simple job to remove the scuttle if access is required. If you decide to do that and want any advise then just ask.


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

rayc said:


> Remus said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your input everyone. I've been out and had a look. The link arm to the driver's wiper has come adrift. It actually looks bent and I'm now scratching my head wondering a: how I can straighten it and b: how I can re-attach it. There's not much room to work in.
> ...


Thanks Rayc. What is a scuttle? I've detached one bar from the motor but it's the bar that works the passenger wiper. The bar for the driver wiper was beneath it and, so far, I haven't been able to remove it - do I prise it off? I'm a bit diffident and also working in a confined space by touch rather than sight. The van goes in for it's annual service, hab check and MOT next week so I can get them to fix things. My worry though is that if it's raining on the day I'll won't have the use of wipers and, as the dealer is 50 odd miles away I might have to cancel and re-arrange another date which would be very inconvenient.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Remus said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> > Remus said:
> ...


The scuttle is the black trough that rainwater goes into and the windscreen washer jets are fitted to. I think that even if you manage to disconnect the drivers side bar from the motor that you will find it difficult to reattach the other end without removing something. Try removing the plate above the headlight unit to see more clearly. it is held by a couple of screws on the side and can then be lifted out of the way. see the link below which is about fitting headlight protectors but the first few photos show the plate being removed.
http://deepredmotorhome.com/headlampdeflectors.php


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Grath said:


> TIP
> 
> place a wine bottle cork under the arm


Posh or what, wine with corks, would screw top do :lol:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Bubblehead said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > TIP
> ...


No, and not any old crappy corks from sweet white wine They must be from a good or half decent bottle of Rioja. Maybe a Gran Reserva, and not form Lidl, Aldi or Tesco :lol: 
What you could do, is bring the bottle round to me and I will test the wine, then you can have the cork 8) :lol:
Better, still, a case, then we can find the most appropriate cork :lol:


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Not from lidl or aldi ?????
Where else can you get wine then ?


----------

